# Warnung bei Nutzung von mehreren Shops und Launchern!



## BastianDeLarge (16. Mai 2019)

_Ich bin an diesem Problem wohl selber dran Schuld, möchte auch kein Mitleid - ich möchte einfach mal darauf hinweisen._

*Dies ist mir gerade passiert ist:* _(Kein Witz)_

Es geht mir gar nicht darum jetzt wieder die Diskussion von mehreren Shops und Launchern anzuheizen sondern ich möchte vor etwas warnen.

Ich habe mir soeben den AC Odyssey Season Pass gekauft (Uplay) und es passierte nichts, ich wunderte mich. 
Später las ich dann diesen Mini Hinweis das der Season Pass nur kompatibel ist wenn man das Hauptgame auch bei UPlay erworben hat.
Ich habe es in Steam erworben aber es ist als vollwertiger Kauf bei UPlay hinterlegt. Uplay ist ja sowieso Pflicht.

Ich passe immer bei allem auf aber jetzt habe ich einen nutzlosen Season Pass gekauft und komme wohl aus dieser Geschichte auch nicht mehr raus,

Es ärgert mich da AC Odyssey als Kauf (obwohl von Steam) ja auch fest mit meinem UPLAY Account verknüpft wurde.

Sowas passiert halt wenn man zu viele Baustellen hat...

Passt auf Freunde, sowas wird öfters passieren wenn man mehrere Quellen nutzt und Games über mehrere Quellen bezogen werden können.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Warung bei Nutzung von Mehreren Shops und Launchern!*

Weil ich auf die AGB und die 14 Tage Rücktritt angesprochen wurde:

Tjaaaaa ich musste um den Bestellvorgang fortzuführen, aus irgendeinem Grund den Haken bei sofortiger Aktivierung setzen, damit wollen sie die 14 Tage umgehen...
Habs aber nicht runtergeladen, weil ging ja nicht. Aber hab zugestimmt...


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Warung bei Nutzung von Mehreren Shops und Launchern!*

Das Rücktrittsrecht können sie nicht per AGBs rausklausulieren.
Das wäre eine unerwartete Bedingung und diese ist nicht zulässig. (im Wirtschaftsraum der EU zumindest)

Ich würde es mit Hinweis auf das Fernabsatzgesetz und die Nicht-Nutzbarkeit mit ner email beim Kundenservice probieren.
Zur Not direkt an den Anwalt geben.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Warung bei Nutzung von Mehreren Shops und Launchern!*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Zur Not direkt an den Anwalt geben.



Genau, denn dann wird es deutlich günstiger 
Wegen einem derart niedrigen Kosten schaltet kein normaler Mensch einen Anwalt ein.

Also mal ehrlich, vor was muss man noch alles warnen?
Ich habe in meinem Leben schon einige DLCs gekauft, aber mir musste keiner sagen: Achtung, UPLAY Käufe nur für UPLAY Versionen und Steam nur für Steam...

Das ist doch selbstverständlich. Selbst bei Seiten wie Gamesplanet steht dort, für welche Version (Launcher) der DLC ist. Bei Amazon ebenso.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Warung bei Nutzung von Mehreren Shops und Launchern!*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Genau, denn dann wird es deutlich günstiger
> Wegen einem derart niedrigen Kosten schaltet kein normaler Mensch einen Anwalt ein.
> 
> Also mal ehrlich, vor was muss man noch alles warnen?
> ...


Nein, es ist nicht selbstverständlich, da bei Spiele von Ubisoft in Endeffekt immer an Uplay gekoppelt sind. Also hätte ich, wie der TE auch, erwartet, dass der Seasonpass in jedem Fall funktioniert.


----------



## Ion (20. Mai 2019)

Ich würde da mal beim Support anrufen und denen die Situation freundlich erklären.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (20. Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.

Ich habe auch letzte Woche sofort den Support angeschrieben und mein Versehen und dessen Zustande kommen freundlich erklärt.

Keine Reaktion bis jetzt.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, vor was muss man noch alles warnen?
> Ich habe in meinem Leben schon einige DLCs gekauft, aber mir musste keiner sagen: Achtung, UPLAY Käufe nur für UPLAY Versionen und Steam nur für Steam...
> 
> Das ist doch selbstverständlich. Selbst bei Seiten wie Gamesplanet steht dort, für welche Version (Launcher) der DLC ist. Bei Amazon ebenso.



Ich hab da auch echt nicht dran gedacht, ich meine es wird ja sogar In-Game direkt beworben und zum kauf angeboten, so wie die Mikrotransaktionen.

Da kann man etwas InGame kaufen wie ein Add-On oder Season Pass und dann ist dieser nicht kompatibel. Wer denkt an sowas????

Normal kaufe ich ja prinzipiell Dinge die zusammen gehören auch aus einer Quelle, war immer so.

Hier hab ich mich aber einfach davon beeinflussen das ich ja bei Uplay noch 20 % Rabatt bekomme und es ja auch direkt InGame beworben wird. Und die Account Hinterlegung vom Hauptspiel sowieso.

Also ich bin ja nicht dafür das alles kontrolliert wird aber warum lässt ein Shop überhaupt zu das man etwas erwirbt als Teil von etwas anderen welches man aber definitiv nicht nutzen kann.
Eine Fehlermeldung das man das Hauptgame erwerben MUSS um dieses Kauf zu nutzen wäre doch fair.


----------



## BastianDeLarge (21. Mai 2019)

*Bekam so eben folgende E-Mail:*

_Guten Tag Sebastian,

vielen Dank, dass Sie den Ubisoft Support kontaktiert haben, ich werde mein Bestes tun, um Ihnen zu helfen!

Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass wir erst jetzt antworten können und verzeihen Sie die damit verbundene Wartezeit. Aufgrund der Anzahl an Anfragen können wir leider nicht immer so schnell antworten, wie wir uns das wünschen.

Ich kann Ihnen bestätigen, dass ein Season Pass, bzw. DLC, bestellt von Ubisoft mit dem Hauptspiel von Steam leider nicht zusammenpassend ist. Mehr Information können Sie in diesem FAQ finden:

https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/Faqs/000027275/Game-content-compatibility-between-Steam-and-Uplay/

Ich habe Ihre Anfrage über die Stornierung Ihrer Bestellungen Nr. 20450276 und Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises an das zuständige Team für weitere Bearbeitung weitergeleitet. Sobald der Bescheid von den Kollegen vorliegt, werden wir uns bei Ihnen umgehend melden! Ich würde Sie in der Zwischenzeit um etwas Geduld bitten.

Sollten Sie Rückfragen haben, stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung und verbleibe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cvetelina
Ubisoft Support
_


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Warung bei Nutzung von Mehreren Shops und Launchern!*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Das Rücktrittsrecht können sie nicht per AGBs rausklausulieren.
> Das wäre eine unerwartete Bedingung und diese ist nicht zulässig. (im Wirtschaftsraum der EU zumindest)
> 
> Ich würde es mit Hinweis auf das Fernabsatzgesetz und die Nicht-Nutzbarkeit mit ner email beim Kundenservice probieren.
> Zur Not direkt an den Anwalt geben.



Wenn ein Händler den Käufer explizit darauf hinweist, dass beim Kauf der digitalen Ware sein Widerrufsrecht erlischt und der Kunde dem dementsprechend auch zustimmt, dann hat man bei digitalen Waren auch keins mehr.


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Warung bei Nutzung von Mehreren Shops und Launchern!*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Genau, denn dann wird es deutlich günstiger
> Wegen einem derart niedrigen Kosten schaltet kein normaler Mensch einen Anwalt ein.



Tja wer heute keine Rechtsschutz hat ist eh Bl""""


----------

